# DOG FOOD "EVO"



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

Havent posted in about six months but will put some pics of my millie soon my question is about a dog food called EVO i ilive in california bay area and it is a local company so im not sure if it is available all around. 
It is low carb and grain free
and the protien content is about 42%
I recently went to a dog fair where the guy loved my dog so much that he gave me an entire box of samples.
have any of you heard of this brand 
how do you feel about it 
and is that much protien really neccesary 
at 60 bucks for a 28 pound bag its certainly not the cheapeast out there but it sounds like it might be right up our alley


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

do they have a site? im currently using flint river ranch with good results.


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

they sure do it is Grain-Free Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food & Dog Treats - Meat-Based Pet Food - EVO Pet Products


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW! $60? We pay $38 for a 30 lb bag! That's nuts. It's awesome food! We feed a complete RAW diet but we had our pup on TOTW up until last week we just switched him to RAW.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Evo is good stuff ... probably one of the best lots of people use it out here its just pretty expensive... mostly find it in the specialty pet stores in new york


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

i feed evo. its an innova brand, inova evo. its great stuff.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh gosh, what a long day why did I think we were talking about Taste of the Wild! LOL check out Taste of the Wild, it's awesome. I love it even more than Evo and so will you. The price is much better and my dogs got NO gas with it!


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys so what do you think about the high protien content do you see a difference in your dogs


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

it has too much protien for your average house dog, and way more than any puppy needs. 

too much protien can do damage over time.


----------



## bigleaguebulldog (Oct 16, 2009)

That much protein for a long period of time could cause kidney problems. For pups or pregnant bitches or a dog that is working for a show would be great. Might want to ask a vet about everyday feeding. I was feeding a 30% everyday and started having problems in grown dogs.. Hope this helps.


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

See now that does kind of scare me off if it could cause problems. I will definitly bring it up to my vet see what they say. thanks to all


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

All of my dogs are on EVO, it is a great quality feed. Younger dogs may not do well on it b/c of the high protein in the feed, altough I have never had any problems with my pups eating it. My whole yard is on evo, they eat less and their stool is minimal with hardly any odor. The best part is that within 24 hours the stool turns white and disinigrates. 

All my dogs have an immense amount of energy, great coats, no shedding, and they love it!


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

If your dog has an underlying kidney problem already, high-protein dog food can be harmful. If they don't have any kidney disease now--which can only be determined by bloodwork--high protein food will not cause it.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

EVO is very good food it just didn't work out well for my dogs. I feed Lux EVO for two months and it was like he was on Doggy Crack from all the protein. I feel I get a better result for my dogs using TOTW Pacific Stream with 25% protein and $38 a bag. The other disadvantage to EVO is price.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I would try TOTW (Taste of the Wild) If I was you.. $38 for a 30 lb bag is a sweet deal! And my boss, myself, and 2 of our clients buy the food in bulk so the guy usually takes off tax for us and everything, VERY WORTH IT.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with you Steph, Taste of the Wild is very good food. My dogs have been eating it for 2 months now and they love it.


----------



## Duke89 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was feeding mine EVO. I didn't like it. It is good quality, but the amount of food that you give your dog is small and if you feed them too big amount it gives them the runs! During the time i fed him EVO he went from a chubster to skinny so I switched foods.


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

We tried TOTW before switching to EVO and it was the worst experience ever, loose stool and vomitting for days, swtiched them to EVO and within 2 days they had small solid stools. 

I have also had the reverse effect, if my dogs are not worked properly on this feed they have put on a couple extra lbs. 

I guess my biggest turn off about TOTW, Canidae, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's soul, amongst others, is the fact that they are manufactured by Diamond, grant it that the whole Diamond recall was over Alflatoxin found in the corn which most of the foods do not contain, I am still hesitant to give my dogs anything that is associated with Diamond...a little over cautious I guess. 

Some of my friends have their dogs on Blue Wilderness and seem to like the results. 

At the end of the day it all depends on what your dog does best on


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mrs. OTRP said:


> We tried TOTW before switching to EVO and it was the worst experience ever, loose stool and vomitting for days, swtiched them to EVO and within 2 days they had small solid stools.
> 
> I have also had the reverse effect, if my dogs are not worked properly on this feed they have put on a couple extra lbs.
> 
> ...


Good post!

Every dog is different, so what works for one dog, may simply not agree with the next. IMO everyone should consider that when trying foods, instead of knocking one or another (unless it truly is a crappy kibble)


----------

